# Searching for 1/48 decals for Tamiya F-16C Thunderbirds.



## Wolfman_63 (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a set of decals for the Tamiya 1/48 F-16C Thunderbird? It would be kit # 61102. I just need both decal sheets. If you have a set, PM me with cost and shipping to 60193 in the USA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wolfman_63 (Sep 5, 2014)

Found some. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Glad to hear mate!


----------

